# Wide Screen tV's



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

We had what was a wide screen tv, screen 36w x 20d,42" but had 2" rim round so it took more space. Just bought same size LG 42"Smart 3D and all the dvd's I have recorded on my old dvd recorder (although old tv was in 16.9 mode)same is new, are only playing in square picture. yet put in a bought dvd and it plays in wide screen. The old tv always played recirded dvds in wide screen but trying them out on my laptop with wmedia, only play in square. is this fault of the dvd recorder Model DR7400 (long ceased to exist)  :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yes the old recorder is responsible but then again it probably could not do anything else.

However, with your new telly which may well be a smart tv can make the videos 16:9 (landscape) if you find the right button on the remote.

The negative is that some of the picture will be cropped and maybe even film stars looking a little be shorter and a little bit fatter and english cars looking like yank tanks.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*TV wide tele'*

Hi Pusser, thanks for your reply - the mystery is the older tele was set in 16,9 and always played back in that format, is this not widescreen? We had been better going to John Lewis as though the Smart tv has all the gismos! our mentioning that it was an old sky box the saleman didn't point out that we would have to upgrade to get HD. the player that come with the tv will play bought in full screen. I;m [uzz;ed. Wendy
You are always that one that comes forward with advice thanks :wink:


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Ambegayo,

When you say the picture is square, I presume you mean 4:3, I.e. the height of the picture is 3/4 of its width?

Also does the picture look right? I.e. are people looking correct or looking too tall?

Your remote for the telly should have an "Aspect ratio" button to change the tellys aspect ratio between 16:9 (Widescreen) and 4:3 at least. This should work and correct the aspect ratio to 16:9 if the 4:3 picture makes people look too tall.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Pusser said:


> . . ."
> 
> The negative is that some of the picture will be cropped and maybe even film stars looking a little bit shorter . . .".


Nah, Tom Cruise IS short !


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

You could Try:

settings, picture, scroll down, select aspect ratio, then you have a list of aspect ratio's to choose from.

LG TV's have DIVX codecs built in and will play most digital formats from a USB hard drive should you decide to convert your old DVD's to a digital format. Do not choose a drive of more than 2TB as it will not be recognised by the TV


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Electricall-LG TV 42"*

The above TV developed a black mark at the the top of the screen liken to a large thumb shape. Curry's collected it and we waited 5 days for a loan tv, last Saturday (after two phone calls from them saying they were waiting for a part!) I had a phone calll saying that it was a write-off and when they collected the loan TV a letter would be left with us to take to their store and choose a replacement. The loan tv was a samsung, when the chaps came this morning to collect it -asking what we had before when we said LG he said 'say no more' The charge £7.50 a month for 'Knowhow' which covers such things going wrong but no mention of warrantee or guarantee?!!! Were we just unlucky or has LG a problem with their screens. Do you think having to pay £7.50 a month is a fair deal?


----------

